# Lyft will IPO tomorrow Friday, march 29, 2019



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

they are looking at 70-72$ a share,i'll go out on a limb and say by 5/1/2019 price wil be in $40's,jmo


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I'd buy $7k worth of shares. I bet it will shoot over $100 per share. People are stupid, they will buy just cause it's a hype thing. So it is a fair scheme to play.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

If it shoots to $70/share, it's going to mean more money for the drivers...right guys?


Right?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Mmm... nnooo...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> I'd buy $7k worth of shares. I bet it will shoot over $100 per share. People are stupid, they will buy just cause it's a hype thing. So it is a fair scheme to play.


OK if you say so, 100 a share? a 100 hmmm???? OK


AlteredBeast said:


> If it shoots to $70/share, it's going to mean more money for the drivers...right guys?
> 
> Right?


I heard some where that Uber may charge drivers a monthly fee for the privilage of using there platform, not sure how true it is,jmo


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> If it shoots to $70/share, it's going to mean more money for the drivers...right guys?
> 
> Right?


Only if drivers buy, sell, short, cover, rinse, repeat the original roller coaster. Not sure it's a gamble I'm personally willing to take but it's probably the only way to make good money on them.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i hope this exposes them for the frauds they are


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It will be interesting. I think opening price will go up and one could make some money on it. Like every thing weight the risk vs reward. Get in and get out before the bubble pops.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> they are looking at 70-72$ a share,i'll go out on a limb and say by 5/1/2019 price wil be in $40's,jmo


By May?

I don't think so, there is too much excitement about the Lyft IPO to bring it down that fast.

Although I don't see it as that fantastically valuable myself, and you may well be right on a longer term basis, others are too excited not to bid the stock up, and Lyft isn't expected to make money for a while, so it will be given some slack.

The thing I don't understand is that at this time tomorrow, it will likely have a market cap of $23 Billion, while another transportation company, United Airlines only has a $21 Billion cap and it has lots of planes and is profitable.

But right now, psychology rules the roost, and Wall Street sees Lyft as "Awesome"
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-lyft-can-be-an-awesome-public-company-181014519.html


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Lyft will moon. If not immediately it will moon. Lyft will set the tone for the IPO market this year. AirBNB, and Uber. After those IPO will you see price weakness IMO.


----------



## ipeestandingup (Mar 19, 2019)

Hollllddd up! Lyft $100 a share!?

Stop shooting for the moon, I don’t know how they make 23B when, today they couldn’t send me rides, their market share is small. Uber in the other hand, yes.

LYFT’s IPO will initially be too volatile, before craching, here’s the thing Tech IPO’s trade really well on opening day, look at market capitalization and losses. LYFT is not worth 70, where’s the growing revenue?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

@ipeestandingup I would be impressed if you were a female. -o:

People are stupid and will invest in Lyft just to say they did.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ipeestandingup said:


> Hollllddd up! Lyft $100 a share!?
> 
> Stop shooting for the moon, I don't know how they make 23B when, today they couldn't send me rides, their market share is small. Uber in the other hand, yes.


23 Billion is the projected market capitalization, the value of all the shares outstanding

Actually, Uber is about twice the size of Lyft.

But what Lyft is selling tomorrow is their past growth and the hope that this growth will continue. Lyft's gross booking has gone up like 550% over the past 3 years. A really tremendous rate.



FLKeys said:


> @ipeestandingup I would be impressed if you were a female. -o:
> 
> People are stupid and will invest in Lyft just to say they did.


There are people who will invest in Lyft and be glad they did. Although it would have been nice to have offered the Lyft Partners a chance to get in on the IPO. However the investment bank offering the shares for Lyft has their own loyal customers to cater to


----------



## ipeestandingup (Mar 19, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> 23 Billion is the projected market capitalization, the value of all the shares outstanding
> 
> Actually, Uber is about twice the size of Lyft.
> 
> ...


Lyft's already deep in the red, at almost a billion, while there's some truth to the fact the company has some growth potential, it is also showing some decelerating growth rev., remember cash flow > than operating income, that mean Lyft's grow cash flow needs to grow substantially in the next next uear or so.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> they are looking at 70-72$ a share,i'll go out on a limb and say by 5/1/2019 price wil be in $40's,jmo


"*The market can stay irrational* longer than you *can stay *solvent." John Maynard Keynes

I'm going to watch this dumpster fire from the sidelines.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> 23 Billion is the projected market capitalization, the value of all the shares outstanding
> 
> Actually, Uber is about twice the size of Lyft.
> 
> ...


that's what makes a market, some guys buy at a certain price, other guys sell,jmo


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> they are looking at 70-72$ a share,i'll go out on a limb and say by 5/1/2019 price wil be in $40's,jmo


I am not betting either way, but I will save this just to see how close your estimation is.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> I am not betting either way, but I will save this just to see how close your estimation is.


I don't understand how Lyft isn't profitable. Airbnb has reported profitably for even a crazier, more intrusive idea- people renting out part or all of their homes as hotel rooms.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't understand how Lyft isn't profitable. Airbnb has reported profitably for even a crazier, more intrusive idea- people renting out part or all of their homes as hotel rooms.


Major difference - cars depreciate, real estates appreciates. Also driving requires constant driver time, renting requires minimum service time.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Big question is, what will the price per share at $LYFT opening bell be? $80+ CNBC is pumping so hard. One things for sure, I won’t catch a wink tonight. I’m too excited.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't understand how Lyft isn't profitable. Airbnb has reported profitably for even a crazier, more intrusive idea- people renting out part or all of their homes as hotel rooms.


don't ever go into your own biz,jmo


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

People do crazy things when they become obsessed, I've seen wrecked cars sell at auction for more than the same undamaged car on a used car lot. There is no logic where greed is involved. 

.......Logic..... tech companies.... I kill myself :laugh:


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Major difference - cars depreciate, real estates appreciates. Also driving requires constant driver time, renting requires minimum service time.


AirBnB does not own any real estate. Which is actually the answer to the question. They have stayed an app company. A service. Lyft and Uber are investing hundreds of millions in self driving cars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope all my pax who, after I tell them how much the drivers are getting f***** tell me "Oh, but it's great, isn't it?" lose every penny they invest. Let THEM feel the pain for once.

Maybe then they'll stop telling me how great these companies are.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 307950


We'll see what it does when the markets open in an hour. My guess is that it opens at $85


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I feel Uber has larger market share and much more busy than Lyft, will that mean Uber IPO will be higher than Lyft on the per share basis?

If LYFT trades btwn $36 and $108 today on first day of trading, we'll know market is irrational.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> I feel Uber has larger market share and much more busy than Lyft, will that mean Uber IPO will be higher than Lyft on the per share basis?
> 
> If LYFT trades btwn $36 and $108 today on first day of trading, we'll know market is irrational.


The price per share isn't important, the market capitalization is, the number of shares x the price per share.

The price of stocks is dependent upon the traders' assessment of their future prospects- not their current market share. And Lyft has been growing pretty well- both in its bookings as well as its market share vis a vis Uber. A lot of investors think it can continue to rally


----------



## Lilly578 (Feb 23, 2019)

Left shares open for trading @ $86 about 19% up


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

An appropriate valuation for Lyft is 1.5x-2x revenues, or about 1/6th the closing price today. It'll move quickly under $30/sh though there will be squeezes and defenses along the way. $15/share after that. Acquisition talks will start at about $20/sh.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

bpm45 said:


> An appropriate valuation for Lyft is 1.5x-2x revenues, or about 1/6th the closing price today. It'll move quickly under $30/sh though there will be squeezes and defenses along the way. $15/share after that. Acquisition talks will start at about $20/sh.


Depends on the overall mkt.
When market goes down , it takes all good stocks down , more than you have thought( any stock that is over 200dma during correction is a good buy on the rebound)
So when market goes up, it takes all stocks up, even if it is over valued 
So if you are going to short, look for a entry at market top rather than a straight short thinking stock is overvalued


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

If I save up all my “in app” tips for a year I could buy one share


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't understand how Lyft isn't profitable. Airbnb has reported profitably for even a crazier, more intrusive idea- people renting out part or all of their homes as hotel rooms.


But wait until Uber and Lyft own their own self-driving cars! That will cut out costs and expenses ... lol


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> But wait until Uber and Lyft own their own self-driving cars! That will cut out costs and expenses ... lol


Don't worry they're smart folks. They'll find a whole new breed of dummies to loan them cars at less than their operating costs


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> Don't worry they're smart folks. They'll find a whole new breed of dummies to loan them cars at less than their operating costs


Well, maybe. But this seems really iffy to me. Lyft as well as Uber already have major presences in all of the densely populated high-mass-transit cities and tourist locations. This was the place where cabs had previously had good business. Yet, they still aren't pulling down a profit. I saw where airbnb is actually making a profit as a hotel company without any actual properties. Yet, the ride sharers, in a similar situation, transport companies without vehicles, are burning cash.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

losses my a*^%, just like the Donald claims he lost money in his casinos


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I hope all my pax who, after I tell them how much the drivers are getting f***** tell me "Oh, but it's great, isn't it?" lose every penny they invest. Let THEM feel the pain for once.
> 
> Maybe then they'll stop telling me how great these companies are.


Me too. Then they say..."But you keep driving!"
Then I stop the car and say ... " And you will keep walking!"


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL close today under $70 a share, I wonder if Dara is learning anything from this?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 307950


very misleading, but then again its wall street, fact is it basically opened at 86$ hit HOD w'in 2 minutes and now its down 22$ from fridays high,jmo



Solid 5 said:


> LOL close today under $70 a share, I wonder if Dara is learning anything from this?


he's learning, that dope and the moes at Uber are kicking themselves in the %@%@% crying that they should have IPO's 1st? ROFLMAo,jmo


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL close today under $70 a share, I wonder if Dara is learning anything from this?


No.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

It’s going down apparently. However it’s too early to make a judgment yet.
Anyways, I hope they go down to hell. Unless they stop stealing from drivers


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

32 million shares sold and 71 million trade today with price going down. Pump and dump,short and sell?!!!!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> It's going down apparently. However it's too early to make a judgment yet.
> Anyways, I hope they go down to hell. Unless they stop stealing from drivers


did you here the cops and the swat team were called to the NYSE today? the reason was Lyft stock was getting Mugged & beaten up really bad, by a gang, but no one could ID them as they were behind giant computers? JMO


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Every investor with a brain and their brokers will steer clear. Mr Wonderful put it best. It doesn't make money it loses billions. Even Lyft said it's whole business model would crash if they were forced to pay driver's more.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> did you here the cops and the swat team were called to the NYSE today? the reason was Lyft stock was getting Mugged & beaten up really bad, by a gang, but no one could ID them as they were behind giant computers? JMO


Self inflicted damage though...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Norm22 said:


> Every investor with a brain and their brokers will steer clear. Mr Wonderful put it best. It doesn't make money it loses billions. Even Lyft said it's whole business model would crash if they were forced to pay driver's more.


Apparently there are still plenty of investors with no brain. Price was $72.10 when I checked this morning which is WAY too high.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Apparently there are still plenty of investors with no brain. Price was $72.10 when I checked this morning which is WAY too high.


i think LYFT may act like Twitter stock when it first came out, it could trade in 60-80$ range until 1st earnings report. so IMO people maybe using and treating this as a trading stock at the moment. & volumes have really come down, but at this stage 1st week,any thing can happen,JMO GL


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> i think LYFT may act like Twitter stock when it first came out, it could trade in 60-80$ range until 1st earnings report. so IMO people maybe using and treating this as a trading stock at the moment. & volumes have really come down, but at this stage 1st week,any thing can happen,JMO GL


I don't agree with the article below but it's rather interesting to see this view of the Lyft IPO.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ipo-failure-has-been-greatly-exaggerated.aspx
*Lyft's IPO Failure Has Been Greatly Exaggerated*


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I don't agree with the article below but it's rather interesting to see this view of the Lyft IPO.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ipo-failure-has-been-greatly-exaggerated.aspx
> *Lyft's IPO Failure Has Been Greatly Exaggerated*


these big investment banks can Prop about a stock or push a stock down on there whim, i don't trust any of these guysbest bet is knowing how to read a chart,S/R levels etc,LYFT is a pure spec play at the moment,IMO it sure isn't a FB,jmo


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL close today under $70 a share, I wonder if Dara is learning anything from this?


$74.45 today. I'm shocked but Dara is probably happily laughing.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

quarter earnings will send this one straight to the shitter


----------

